# E,ite XC and WEC



## matt.m (Apr 1, 2008)

Cung Le Beat Shamrock and wins title
Stann beat Marshall and wins title

I am not a big fan of Shamrock.......more based on his persona than actual ability but none the less I am happy Le won the bout.

Now, Stann beating Marshall is a huge deal for me in particular.  Stann is Lieutenant in the USMC.  I have followed his somewhat short career, however......I have watched all of his fights.  He uses typical USMC MCMAP training.

I admire people like Karo Paryisan, olympic judo champion.  Cung Le, he is a punch/kicker.......the same with Stann.  The other 2 MMA stars I appreciate are Georges St. Pierre, for his stand up game with good kicking technique.  As well as Matt Hughes......This guy is great, I really appreciate a man who gives back to his community the way Hughes does.  He is a champ in my book no matter if he wears a title or not.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 2, 2008)

Hey Matt thanks for the update on who won.  Not surprising about Cung Lee winning as Frank Shamrocks career is on the way down.


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 2, 2008)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Hey Matt thanks for the update on who won. Not surprising about Cung Lee winning as Frank Shamrocks career is on the way down.


 
If frank would have taken Le to the ground, instead of trying to match power it mught have been different. But Frank wanted to show the world he was just as good as Le, well that back fired.


----------



## jackmcmanus21 (Apr 2, 2008)

Matt, I share all of your opinions.  I think Shamrock and Stann have completely different attitudes...which is why I like Stann and dislike Shamrock.  It'll be interesting to see where Brian Stann goes from here.


----------



## Dave Leverich (Apr 2, 2008)

I root for Stann every time I see him. Guy is a machine, and his cause and statement are like Brian's song to me. The guy rocks. (I heard he was actually Captain though, and at the end of his service in one month on mmajacked, but it was a comment by another Marine).

Cung is awesome, I really love his style.

Overall I find a great show in WEC, although I wish their weight classes continued up to higher weights. Elite XC I'm keeping a close eye on as well, with the national level TV deal hitting, and them doing 4 broadcast shows per year coming up... I'd like to see what that does to the salaries and to the level of competition (vs a ppv type UFC org).


----------



## matt.m (Apr 3, 2008)

Dave Leverich said:


> I root for Stann every time I see him. Guy is a machine, and his cause and statement are like Brian's song to me. The guy rocks. (I heard he was actually Captain though, and at the end of his service in one month on mmajacked, but it was a comment by another Marine).
> 
> Cung is awesome, I really love his style.
> 
> Overall I find a great show in WEC, although I wish their weight classes continued up to higher weights. Elite XC I'm keeping a close eye on as well, with the national level TV deal hitting, and them doing 4 broadcast shows per year coming up... I'd like to see what that does to the salaries and to the level of competition (vs a ppv type UFC org).


 
Yes, he was awarded Captain before the title fight.  But I always root for my brother Marines.  I won the All Military Aspect of the PanAm games in 95 for the All Marine Judo Team.  I was but a lowly Sgt.  but it is all good.

I will always root for Stann for he is my brother in arms.  The thing that I find most commendable is he uses MCMAP only and I swear as God makes green apples he fights just like every other Marine.  The fact that he is humble and grateful is just another good trait.  He says "Honor, Courage, and Commitment." are just not words on a poster for the USMC recruiting stations, the are words to live by.

Gotta love a guy like that.


----------



## Hand Sword (May 19, 2008)

May 31st on ABC Elite XC is debuting on national TV. Gina Carano is one of the headline fights apparently.


----------



## Tez3 (May 19, 2008)

Hand Sword said:


> May 31st on ABC Elite XC is debuting on national TV. Gina Carano is one of the headline fights apparently.


 
Interesting to see if she makes weight!


----------



## Hand Sword (May 19, 2008)

I don't know what weight or opponent she's going to fight, but, judging by the picture of her she was a lot smaller than her American Gladiator form. She's getting the headline from being the most searched personality, as it was reported. Either way, I think it's great that females are getting their credibility for something as big as this. Also, it's great for MMA as well. I hope there are other good fights on the card. I think Kimbo is fighting too. Love them or hate them, they will go after it in their fights. That's who they are as people, and its needed excitement for this event.


----------



## Tez3 (May 19, 2008)

According to Sherdog, Gina had to weigh 155-165lbs for Gladiators and she estimates she'll lose 5-6lbs for the fight. I won't hold my breath however. I'm betting she won't come in on weight again. Still we'll see.


----------



## PictonMA (May 20, 2008)

Gina is supposed to be fighing Kaitlin Young (4-1-0) a 135pounder from BodogFights HOOK n SHOOT.

If Gina fails to come in at weight this would be a real travisty for women's MMA and MMA in general with such a huge opportunity on free tv.


----------



## Tez3 (May 30, 2008)

Tez3 said:


> According to Sherdog, Gina had to weigh 155-165lbs for Gladiators and she estimates she'll lose 5-6lbs for the fight. I won't hold my breath however. I'm betting she won't come in on weight again. Still we'll see.


 
Won my bet with myself, she hasn't made weight again. 5th time now. Unprofessional, if she'd been a man people would have been up in arms about it. A really bad show.


http://mmajunkie.com/news/4459/elitexc-primetime-weigh-in-results.mma


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 30, 2008)

Tez3 said:


> Won my bet with myself, she hasn't made weight again. 5th time now. Unprofessional, if she'd been a man people would have been up in arms about it. A really bad show.
> 
> 
> http://mmajunkie.com/news/4459/elitexc-primetime-weigh-in-results.mma


 
I think other female fighters need to stipulate in their contract that if she comes in over weight half of her purse if forfeited to the fighter she is fighting.  Maybe then she will get her act together.  Either that or come in over weight yourself knowing that the fight will go on.


----------



## Hand Sword (Jun 1, 2008)

Yep! During the show it was said that she did have to forfeit some of her pay because of it. After her fight her "conviction" was questioned and she admitted she had to get it together. I hope so, she should be deadly serious about her craft.

Overall though, Kaitlin and Gina had one hell of a fight!


----------

